#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Новая книга Пелевина. "Empire V"

## Sergej

_Мы вновь стали самой читающей страной. Ненадолго – на пару-тройку дней. Совсем как в советские времена, одновременно всем народом (да и не одним уже) читали одну и ту же книгу.

Книга это, как и положено всякой чертовщине, объявилась вечером пятницы 13-го. Роман под названием «Empire V», как голубиная книга, рухнул откуда-то сверху в российский сектор интернета с лаконичной припиской – «это ворованный новый Пелевин». Падение вызвало изрядную волну – текстовой файл размером 550 КВ утер нос всем компьютерным вирусам. Неистово размножаясь, он оседал на жестких дисках, закачивался в память КПК и мобильных телефонов, выплевывался принтерами, и все это с интенсивностью ядерного взрыва.

О пришельце никто ничего толком не знал. Известно было лишь, что в одном сетевом комьюнити выложили ссылку, по которой можно скачать файл, а потерпевшим неудачу его рассылали по электронной почте. Откуда взялся файл – никто не говорил, да и не спрашивал тоже._ 

читать дальше- http://vad-nes.livejournal.com/217295.html

----------


## Skyku

У Пелевина украли текст нового романа
Корреспондент.net

16 Октября 2006, 15:21

Издательство "ЭКСМО" официально заявило о похищении текста нового романа известного писателя Виктора Пелевина.



Как говорится в пресс-релизе, в настоящий момент в издательстве "ЭКСМО" подготовлен к печати и отправлен в типографию новый роман Виктора Пелевина "Ампир В". 

Ранее стало известно, что отрывки текста со значительными изменениями появились на нескольких сайтах в интернете. 

В связи с этими фактами издательство предупреждает всех поклонников творчества знаменитого писателя, что данный текст имеет значительные искажения и потому имеет весьма отдаленное сходство с оригинальным произведением Виктора Пелевина. 

Официальный выход романа "Ампир В" состоится в начале ноября. Как сообщается в пресс-релизе, в настоящее время издательство проводит собственное расследование, чтобы выяснить, кем и каким образом была похищена рукопись. 

Кроме того, издательство обратилось в ГУВД города Москвы с заявлением по данному факту. Рассматривается вопрос о возбуждении уголовного дела. Издательство также намерено потребовать возмещения материального ущерба.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Издательство "ЭКСМО" официально заявило о похищении текста нового романа известного писателя Виктора Пелевина.


Что за люди... Ничего святого  :Frown:

----------


## Aleksey L.

грамотно пиарят новый роман  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Я думаю, что Пелевин в пиаре не нуждается.

http://www.kamishin.ru/forum/index.p...pe=post&id=817

----------


## Шаман

Пиарить Пелевина или не пиарить - это дела сансарные.
Только зачем тащить это на *буддийский* форум?

----------


## Alert

Да все тащат... нехай уж лучше Пелевина, чем он хуже...

----------


## Шаман

О, Вы тоже йогин?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yuki

[QUOTE=PampKin Head]Я думаю, что Пелевин в пиаре не нуждается.[QUOTE]

Позвольте не согласиться :Smilie:  В пиаре нуждаются практически все авторы, потому как издатели заинтересованы в "широком круге" читателей :Wink:  .
А рекламный ход (похоже вообще-то) очень хорош. В Эксмо, кстати, самый сильный отдел по продвижению брэндов.

----------


## Шаман

> Да все тащат... нехай уж лучше Пелевина, чем он хуже...


Чем хуже чего?  :Confused:

----------


## Melnik

Дочитал "Империя 5".
Впечатление оставило сильное, хотя, пожалуй,  лучше Чапаева трудно уже что-то написать.
Смеялся много раз, спасибо, Виктор Олегович.
Про то, что это какой-то черновой там вариант : пусть это критики думают и брызгают слюной - мне понравилось как есть.
Теперь, по моему мнению, Пелевину осталось написать всего одну книгу в этой тематике. Книгу, в которой он бы расставил точки над "Ё" и всё назвал бы своими именами.

----------


## Sergej

мне казалось, что все точки над i он расставил в "шлеме ужаса"...
Эту ещё не читал, берегу на выходные)

----------


## PampKin Head

Читаю, полет нормальный.

Как всегда много замечаний в самую точку (про метросексуалов, интеллектуалов)...

----------


## Sergej

очень сильное сходство с фильмом "матрикс", вам не кажется?

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

http://elmez.livejournal.com/6509.html

----------


## PampKin Head

Дочитал... Как то не зацепило.

----------


## Dee Mon

Из новой книги, очень меткие слова:  :Smilie: 



> – Неужели и здесь то же самое? – задал я горький и не вполне понятный вопрос.
> 
> – И здесь, и везде, – сказал Иегова. – И всегда. Проследи за тем, что происходит во время человеческого общения. Зачем человек открывает рот?
> 
> Я пожал плечами.
> 
> – Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции.
> 
> – Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, – сказал я с легкой иронией.
> ...

----------


## Aufschnaiter

После "Шлема ужаса" вообще нет желания что то читать у Пелевина. Все что он мог сказать, он сказал уже в "Чапаеве". Еще одна книга, пережевывающая концепцию пустотности (а именно это в очередной раз опасаюсь увидеть в новой книге) - это уже слишком. Просто не хочу читать.

----------


## До

Повторение мать учения.

----------


## PampKin Head

После Чапаева была Священная книга оборотня. Очень достойно.

Да и ДПП весьма неплоха.

----------


## Melnik

> После "Шлема ужаса" вообще нет желания что то читать у Пелевина. Все что он мог сказать, он сказал уже в "Чапаеве". Еще одна книга, пережевывающая концепцию пустотности (а именно это в очередной раз опасаюсь увидеть в новой книге) - это уже слишком. Просто не хочу читать.


согласен, хотя иногда просто интересно как же он еще это перефразировал. :-)
короче, лучше сутры в оригинале почитать, а не в переводе "для чайников".

----------


## Вова Л.

А по-моему, сутры - сутрами, а Пелевин - Пелевиным. Читаешь ведь не только, чтобы выловить известные тебе идеи, или найти новые - еще с уроков русской литературы терпеть не могу подобного подхода к чтению. Читаешь, потому что интересно и нравится.

----------


## Yuki

> согласен, хотя иногда просто интересно как же он еще это перефразировал. :-)
> короче, лучше сутры в оригинале почитать, а не в переводе "для чайников".


... а вместо Толстого - "Этику и психологию семейной жизни", вместо Даррела - учебник зоологии :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Процитированное dee mon по моему это суть книги и Пелевина
очень к месту  :Smilie: 

особенно про эмоции  :Smilie: 

хотя это конечно же старый тезис про эго и про его рефлексивную природу, эго есть иллюзорный объект существующий лишь в момент говорения о нем.

и лично я читаю пелевина именно чтобы опять восхититься отточенной красотой формулировок

и чтение сутр не есть более продвинутый тип потребления  :Smilie: 
как и чтение Пелевина  :Smilie: 

просто это явления в пространстве ума чистые в своей природе и самоосвобождающиеся как написанное в воздухе

и возможный выход из лабиринтов зеркально-рефлексивных конструкций пелевина - осознание нераздельности сознания и проявлений.

----------


## До

> Процитированное dee mon по моему это суть книги и Пелевина очень к месту


Похоже П. любит тему потребления. Но не совсем понятно зачем нам нужно так различать как предлагает автор. Какая в этом польза?




> хотя это конечно же старый тезис про эго и про его рефлексивную природу, эго есть иллюзорный объект существующий лишь в момент говорения о нем.


А ведь нет. Речь ерунда, еслиб иллюзия "эго" действовала только на речь, то врятли бы это была такая важная проблема. Эго существует когда мы действуем с его позиции. Думаем, поступаем и в том числе и говорим.




> и лично я читаю пелевина именно чтобы опять восхититься отточенной красотой формулировок
> 
> и чтение сутр не есть более продвинутый тип потребления 
> как и чтение Пелевина


 Вот пример оценки с навязаннйо автором позиции. Но причем тут потребление вобще? Зачем нам так различать?

----------


## Dee Mon

> Процитированное dee mon по моему это суть книги и Пелевина


 :Smilie:  А также моего поста с той цитатой и других постов этого топика и даже форума, что самое смешное. С некоторой точки зрения, с которой не все согласятся, разумеется.

----------


## До

> А также моего поста с той цитатой и других постов этого топика и даже форума, что самое смешное. С некоторой точки зрения, с которой не все согласятся, разумеется.


Вот ещё один пример оценки с навязанной ВП позиции. Но разве эта позиция не оказывается чистым интеллектуализмом? (Т.е. забавно, но практически бесполезно.) Подобно тому как один классик утверждал, что все люди эгоисты и даже полный альтруист имеет свою выгоду. С такой точки зрения и Будда тоже пропагандировал свой образ потребления. Но зачем так думать?
Зачем так думать?
Зачем так думать?


А я скажу зачем. Это _thought stopper_. Все кому понравилась эта мегаидея согласились и приняли её как обоснование своей лени. Это красивое обоснование.

----------


## PampKin Head

Через относительное люди приходят к абсолютному... Или делают выводы относительно относительного. )

Пиплы, вернитесь в мир игр менеджеров и частных предпринимателей! Он реальный! )))

P.S. "Всех порву, но заберусь на вершину Фудзи..." комплементарно "Всех порвал и забрался на вершину Фудзи..." Прямо симфония смыслов и реализаций!

Зачем так думать? Очень просто. Я люблю задавать людям вопрос:
- Представь, ты обеспечил себе, своим близким определенный доход. Основные базовые потребности удовлетворены (жилье, медицина, пенсионное обеспечение). Ты можешь не работать. *Чем ты займешься?*

----------


## До

> Пиплы, вернитесь в мир игр менеджеров и частных предпринимателей! Он реальный! )))


Мир _игр_ манагеров и частников не более реален, чем мир _игр_ буддиста.




> Зачем так думать? Очень просто. Я люблю задавать людям вопрос: - Представь, ты обеспечил себе, своим близким определенный доход. Основные базовые потребности удовлетворены (жилье, медицина, пенсионное обеспечение). Ты можешь не работать. *Чем ты займешься?*


Есть два совершенно честных ответа -- не знаю, ничего.

----------


## Yuki

> Я люблю задавать людям вопрос:
> - Представь, ты обеспечил себе, своим близким определенный доход. Основные базовые потребности удовлетворены (жилье, медицина, пенсионное обеспечение). Ты можешь не работать. *Чем ты займешься?*


Но ведь не всем хватает базовых потребностей, всегда найдется "что-то еще", чего хочется и на что нужны деньги.
И потом, не все, кто "может не работать" хотят "не работать".

----------


## PampKin Head

О чем и речь. 




> - Ты действительно думаешь, что человек поднялся в результате эволюции выше животных?
> - Конечно, - ответил я. - А разве нет?
> - Нет, - сказал он. - Он опустился гораздо ниже. Сегодня только ушедший от дел миллионер может позволить себе образ жизни животного: жить на природе в самых подходящих для организма климатических условиях, много двигаться, есть экологически чистую пищу, и при этом вообще никогда ни о чем не волноваться. Подумайте: ведь никто из животных не работает.
> - А белочки? - спросила Гера. - Они ведь собирают орехи.
> - Милая, это не работа. Вот если бы белочки с утра до ночи впаривали друг другу прокисшее медвежье говно, это была бы работа. А собирать орехи - это бесплатный шоппинг. Работают только скоты, которых человек вывел по своему образу и подобию. И еще сам человек. Если, как ты говоришь, задача денег - сделать жизнь проще, почему люди добывают их всю жизнь, пока не превратятся в старческий мусор? Вы серьезно считаете, что человек делает все это для себя? Я вас умоляю. Человек даже не знает, что такое деньги на самом деле.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Зачем так думать? Очень просто. Я люблю задавать людям вопрос:
> - Представь, ты обеспечил себе, своим близким определенный доход. Основные базовые потребности удовлетворены (жилье, медицина, пенсионное обеспечение). Ты можешь не работать. *Чем ты займешься?*


Этот вопрос еще Александру Македонскому задавался. Причем ответ лежал прямо перед ним в прямом смысле этого слова   :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Книги Пелевина через год-два читаю. Не специально, просто так получается, что сам я их не покупаю, а так, у друзей случайно увижу. Когда шум уже весь уляжется, обычно, обсуждать свои впечатления не с кем. Потому как книга уже мало кого интересует. Не знаю уж от чего это зависит, от книг Пелевина или от людей.

----------


## PampKin Head

Начал читать ДПП. Раньше начинал и бросал. А сейчас замечательно пошло. )

P.S. После появления у меня e-book'а стал читать в несколько раз больше. Просто вторая книжная юность какая то! Думаю, что девайс убирает проблемы, связанные с бумажными книгами и их использованием. ) рыба

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

> P.S. После появления у меня e-book'а стал читать в несколько раз больше. Просто вторая книжная юность какая то! Думаю, что девайс убирает проблемы, связанные с бумажными книгами и их использованием. )


Да я тоже таки купил рыбу  :Smilie:  Весьма доволен.

Пелевин умудряется сочетать в себе "модного" автора и духовного не скажу учителя а скорее "правокатора".

Терминология потребления используется им как то, что составляет сущность современного общества и он использует ее для показывания того, что есть.
Ибо потребление есть :Smilie: 

Одна из функций "модного писателя" служить объектом псевдокритики.
И тем не менее модность Пелевина другая чем Дарьи Донцовой или даже Лукьяненко. Все это чувствуют но не понимают  :Smilie: 
Самое "крутое" в Пелевине это именно это сочетание. Потому что полно интеллектуальной литературы получше Пелевина и полно модных писателей на час популярность которых мгновенна.
Сочетать это удается весьма немногим.

Назовите плиз аналог Пелевина который тоже модный и тоже весьма неслабо сечет в рефлексивной философии (назову это условно так)?

Я такого не знаю  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Офф: Лукьяненко местами очень даже уважаю.

За "Звезды - холодные игрушки", за "Атомный сон", за "Холодные берега\Близится утро..."

Надо в рыбу залить и перечитать. )

----------


## Калдэн

Может я и старомоден,но чтение бумажной книги для меня приятнее.Особенно старых,чувствуешь тепло рук тех,кто переворачивал эти страницы до тебя.Извините, что не в тему.

----------


## Вова Л.

Помню, как когда-то, когда я еще не знал, кто такой Пелевин, и увидел, что приятель читает "Чапаева", спросил "А про что это?" - "Ну.... это... ээээ.... ну... вобщем.... Вобщем - это Пелевин." - после этого я сразу понял, что наверняка что-то хорошее и нужно срочно почитать. И не ошибся  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Может я и старомоден,но чтение бумажной книги для меня приятнее.Особенно старых,чувствуешь тепло рук тех,кто переворачивал эти страницы до тебя.Извините, что не в тему.


Одно другого не исключает. Интегрированный подход.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да я тоже таки купил рыбу  Весьма доволен.


Ждем в дружные ряды выкладывателей контента на fictionbook.ru  :Wink:

----------


## Rasta

А по мне роман  не полностью выложен (коротковато для романа, они у него все длиннее; конец какой-то не Пелевинский, рубленый и слабый).

----------


## Fat

> ...
> С такой точки зрения и Будда тоже пропагандировал свой образ потребления. Но зачем так думать?
> Зачем так думать?
> Зачем так думать?
> 
> А я скажу зачем. Это _thought stopper_. Все кому понравилась эта мегаидея согласились и приняли её как обоснование своей лени. Это красивое обоснование.


Если человек воспользуется этой мегаидеей в приложении к себе самому, попробует честно выяснить, а он-то зачем "открывает рот", зачем ходит на лекции учителей, ездит на ретриты, собирается в индию и т.д. , т.е. померяет этой мегалинейкой свой собственный ум на предмет духовного потребительства (или, как это называл другой известный автор, духовного материализма) то в таком случае, мне кажется это будет весьма полезно с практической точки зрения. Ну а если мегаидея будет использоваться как линейка для других, типа, чтобы "опускать" оппонентов в дискуссиях и базарах, то вот это оно самое, наверное, и будет...

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

> Ну а если мегаидея будет использоваться как линейка для других, типа, чтобы "опускать" оппонентов в дискуссиях и базарах, то вот это оно самое, наверное, и будет...


в точку!

в некоторых весьма малоизвестных тут кругах говорится так: рефлексия может быть только собственная.

Кстати хочу привести названия менее известных но не менее (или даже более) рефлексивных текстов, которые могут заинтересовать читателей пелевина.

Максимально приближен к Пелевину (по содержанию глубже, в художественном отношении не так): 
Александр Зиновьев "Глобальный человейник". 
Впрочем АЗ был тоже довольно популярен. Он к сожалению не так давно скончался  :Frown:  а жаль, так как в конце жизни он преподавал на философском факультете МГУ и я не успел на него посмотреть, в некотором смысле это человек-легенда, фронтовик, социолог, во времена рассвета СССР непримиримый критик советской системы (ему пришлось уехать он жил в Германии), после его развала критик так называемого (термин его) "западнизма" и защитник советского культурного наследия.
На мой взгляд очень неординарный мыслитель-одиночка.

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

> Ждем в дружные ряды выкладывателей контента на fictionbook.ru


Пожалуй  :Smilie:  Вот бы еще сканером разжиться  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пожалуй  Вот бы еще сканером разжиться


Не обязательно сканить. Есть много буддийских книг, которые нужно перегнать в формат fb2 и выхожить.

У Зиновьева как то много воды.

----------


## Калдэн

Читал Зиновьева.В последних работах сплошной пессимизм:"всё плохо,куда ни взгляни -везде ж..."
 Не наш подход. Не наше это...

----------


## Ондрий

Почитал сабж... Исписался Пелевин. Коммерчески книга конечно хороша. А концептуально.... надо ее было иначе назвать "старые песни о главном".

----------


## Sergej

первое интервью

----------


## Fat

Иногда бывает, что кто-нибудь из знакомых нет-нет да и спросит, - а ты Пелевина то-то-и-то-то читал? Про что? И всегда этот вопрос несколько в тупик ставит... а и в самом деле, про что?

Вот сегодня по наводке приятеля решил поискать текстов одного известного автора и сходу наткнулся на фразу:




> Проявлением  наибольшего  милосердия в  нашем  мире  является,  на  мой взгляд, неспособность человеческого разума связать воедино все, что этот мир в  себя включает.


По моему, очень к Пелевину подходит, в смысле, что каждая его книга есть попытка связать воедино, ну если не все, что включает в себя этот мир, то по крайней мере связать вещи, которые в массовом сознании обычно остаются несвязанными...

----------


## Fat

Вчера в вечерних новостях по НТВ был сюжет про новое здание Главного Разведывательного Управления, что впервые туда пустили журналистов  и то с ограничениями. Так вот, в конце диктор сказал примерно следующее: "...на прощание журналистам разрешили сфотографировать символы российской разведки - *красную* гвоздику с перекрещенными мечами и *огромную летучую мышь*..."

о как!

----------


## sergey

Последний роман Пелевина не читал, предпоследний тоже. "Книгу оборотня" почитал начало и не стал дальше, только пролистал. Из больших произведений читал только ОМОН-РА.

Но интервью с В. Пелевиным в приложении к Известиям прочитал и вот ссылочка на него:
http://www.izvestia.ru/reading/article3098114/

----------


## Kleon

кстати.. вопрос, тем кто прочёл Empire V: Вот там в конце Митру тоже убили, а его язык вернули летучей мыши, и так надо для каждой новой Иштар... Так получается, что рано или поздно все вампиры вернутся к Иштар? Ведь они числом не умножаются. Как вы считаете?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Прочёл. По-моему, Пелевин исписался. Скомканный конец, че хотел сказать - непонятно. Но читать смешно  :Smilie: 

Один стих главного героя чего стоит. Долго ржал над названием главы: Начальнег мира  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

А кто-то вообще печатную (типа не украденую) версию читал? Есть там отличия от того, что в и-нетной?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Я типа печатную читал. Чисто из уважения, так сказать  :Smilie: 
Про различия ничего сказать не могу, бо не читал краденой.

Судя по интервью, в инете была сырая версия, и сам автор этим сильно недоволен

----------


## babochka

там есть отличия небольшие, смотрите здесь http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...316.html?nc=28

----------


## PampKin Head

http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2006/12/04/pelevin.html
антрвью




> По-моему, трудно придумать что-нибудь страшнее современного города. Что такое город? Это место, где люди живут по той причине, что раньше их там много умерло. Еще это фабрика денег. Вот только на кого эта фабрика работает? Даниил Андреев согласился бы, что вряд ли на людей.
> 
> Люди даже смутно не понимают сил, которые управляют их жизнью. Они не понимают смысла своей эволюции. То, что называют "прогрессом", опустило человека гораздо ниже живущего на свободе животного. Образ жизни зверя - есть экологически чистую пищу, жить в самых подходящих для организма климатических условиях, много двигаться и никогда ни о чем не волноваться - сегодня доступен только ушедшему на покой миллионеру. А обычный человек всю жизнь работает, высунув язык от усталости, а потом умирает от стресса, успев только кое-как расплатиться за норку в бетонном муравейнике. Единственное, что он может, - это запустить в то же колесо своих детей.
> 
> Город - это много-много таких историй, помноженных друг на друга. Когда давящая бессмысленность такой жизни перевешивает страх смерти, начинаются войны. Когда перевешивает страх смерти, наступает мир. Вот на этих качелях мы и живем, это наша повседневность. "Дракулу Брэма Стокера" мы смотрим только для того, чтобы чуть-чуть от нее отдохнуть и развеяться.

----------


## Stranger

Пелевин очень уж откровенно черпнул "вдохновения" у Кастанеды.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Пелевин очень уж откровенно черпнул "вдохновения" у Кастанеды.


Он, по-моему, это и не отрицает.

----------


## Аньезка

Зачла. Часть про Гламур и Дискурс и некоторые диалоги персонажей - просто в самую точку! А в остальном (про вампиров, богиню и прочие головы) как-то сильно закручено...

----------


## Шавырин

Пелевину вообще огромный респект. Он во всем видит Будду,для него все буддизм. Для меня В.О.Пелевин и Б.Б.Гребенщиков буддисты с большой буквы "А".
Все Блага!
Гошшо.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Зачла. Часть про Гламур и Дискурс и некоторые диалоги персонажей - просто в самую точку!


А я про то, что такое дискурс так и не понял  :Frown: . Кто-то может объяснить популярно?

----------


## andykh

> А я про то, что такое дискурс так и не понял . Кто-то может объяснить популярно?


Ну так там же и было написано. Открываешь любой гламурный журнал - цветный сиськи - это гламур, а прямоугольнички читабельных закорючек между ними - дискурс. Вербализованный гламур. А гламур - визионарный дискурс.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну так там же и было написано. Открываешь любой гламурный журнал - цветный сиськи - это гламур, а прямоугольнички читабельных закорючек между ними - дискурс. Вербализованный гламур. А гламур - визионарный дискурс.


Ага, вот сейчас, вроде, немного начинает доходить. Надо будеть еще на досуге обозговать. :Smilie:

----------


## Церинг Дролма

А я как-то еду в такси и прошу водителя, у которого из бардачка книжка обсуждаемая торчит ,у ларька остановить, сока купить... А он мне с таким сочувственным пониманием, заглядывая в глаза : "Что, ЖАЖДА мучит?"
При этом, прошу заметить у меня дефект прикуса - ну очень длинные клыки... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Кто со мной знаком, вообще в полной мере юмор ситуации заценит...

----------

